# How "standard" is standard tuning today?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Putting aside the fact that you may have to go to an alternate tuning to replicate a current tune, how many of you writing music today would be using an alternate tuning? Or is standard tuning still the "standard"?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends on what I'm writing if I stray from standard, but I don't deliberately attempt to stay in standard, and sometimes I deliberately write in non-standard tunings just because I dig them. I read standard notation pretty good in standard tuning, less well in other tunings, though "New Standard" is so mandolin-like that it's easier than some tunings. Reading standard notation in dadgad always messes me up on the highest three strings. 

95% of my instruction is in standard tuning. Non-standard usually means either a semi-tone low or drop D to most students who are even aware there is another way of tuning the guitar. The rare time someone shows an interest in other alternate tunings, it's usually dadgad or open G, which is fine because I use those tunings myself. 

I personally use standard, standard down a semi-tone, standard down 2 or more semi-tones on baritone, dadgad, open G (DGDGBD), and Robert Fripp's New Standard (CGDAEG). Mostly standard for the cover band, with open G on the lapsteel. The other tunings I use when playing alone and some in a folk trio.

A lapsteel tuning I should use but have only just started to explore is C6 (or Am7), CEGACE. It's very common for steel playing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> This is a slight de-rail, but that's something I'm god at.:smile:


Thats quite the claim, that you're a "god" at it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Most of the stuff I play is in Standard or Open G.

When I write, I tend to write in Standard, but might switch over to Open G if I feel it works better that way, or I'll incorporate a second guitar in an open tuning (G,D,E usually and sometimes capo'd) to create a second sound, or to use as the main melody line over chords.

Like Mooh, I fiddle with lapsteel C6, but I'm quite rubbish with it so far. I can play Sleepwalk and Greensleeves, and some basic licks, but not much else. I'd like to really get better with this.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Like Mooh, I fiddle with lapsteel C6, but I'm quite rubbish with it so far. I can play Sleepwalk and Greensleeves, and some basic licks, but not much else. I'd like to really get better with this.


Slight thread hijack here, but is it possible to tune a regular guitar to lapsteel C6 tuning, just to try messing around? From a quick search, the C6 lapsteel tuning seems to be C-E-G-A-C-E. from bass to treble. The 3 bass strings are pretty far from the regular E-A-D - I imagine they'd be flapping around pretty good if you tuned them down. Is there another way to get a "lap steel type" tuning on a regular guitar?


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

Continuing the hijack, there was a similar thread on a steel guitar forum recently that caused a lot of debate, but the general consensus seemed to be that although C6 is the most common tuning for 6 string lap steel, and has the most instructional material available, there is not much agreement an a "standard" tuning. There are a ~lot~ of possibilities, especially with 8, 10, or 12 string necks.

I prefer the "C6" intervals, or 1-3-5-6-1-3 on my 6 string lappie. Right now I'm using B Ed Gd Ad B Ed to avoid some open strings when I'm playing. 

The lower 3 strings are tuned up from E A & D "standard" tuning, so string gauge does become an issue, as well as neck strength.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Slight thread hijack here, but is it possible to tune a regular guitar to lapsteel C6 tuning, just to try messing around? From a quick search, the C6 lapsteel tuning seems to be C-E-G-A-C-E. from bass to treble. The 3 bass strings are pretty far from the regular E-A-D - I imagine they'd be flapping around pretty good if you tuned them down. Is there another way to get a "lap steel type" tuning on a regular guitar?


Like Eric_B said, the low 3 strings go up (you don't have to, but I find it sounds/feels better this way). This isn't an issue on a lap steel, but the tension on a regular solidbody or flat-top might be too high.

The benefit of C6 for steel is to have major, 6th and 7th chords available without slanting the bar. Since your fingers are more dexterous than a piece of metal (I hope! ), this benefit doesn't translate to regular guitar. 

To play slide on guitar, I am happy to stick with Open tunings and riff around in that.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i like to play in standard but a semi-tone down...i keep another guitar in standard though...
i love to play in open D, open Dm, and variations of open G...and i've been writing in those too...

now if i could get outta my writers block to write lyrics i'd be set...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i always tuned down a bit - made it easier on my voice. i have a low pitched voice, when speaking, but when singing i go to the higher registers- too high and my voice doesnt want to go there. after years of doing this i began messing around with open tunings etc, and discovered that my standard guitar tuning, which was tuned to my voice, was standard D. 
a good side effect of that tuning was its a crunchier sound, made a 3 piece band sound fatter.
these days i play in all kinds of tunings. i can name only a couple of them lol.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> This is a slight de-rail, but that's something I'm good at.:smile:
> 
> When you tune a lap steel to C6, do you use a tuner to get the notes to Equal Temperment, or do you sweeten the notes by ear to get them closer to "true" perfect intervals. The lack of fretted notes obviously gives you the ability to pitch any note any way you want.


I tune the open strings with a Planet Waves pedal tuner, which is permanently in my pedalboard, then tweak the string to string intervals by ear. To my ears, thirds often need some sweetening, and there are (ascending) two major thirds and two minor thirds in the C6 tuning. The two Cs and one G are stable, but the Es can be tricky. It's really only a matter for open strings as all else depends on the steel...I don't use the tuning on fretted guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

For what it's worth, adapt the C6 to A7 tuning by raising the C to C#. Much fun for blues, though a bass player to get better and lower chord roots is a plus.

That would be C#EGAC#E.

Peace, Mooh.

Edit: Well obviously, C to C#. I should stay off the computer at night!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Paul said:


> Wouldn't you raise the C to C# to get A7??????
> 
> C# E G A C# E


Obviously! Correction made in edit above. Thanks Paul.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I use a bunch of tunings. All depends on the song.
Standard tuning is where I'll start and modify as a song comes together. If I decide to play slide in it (which happens about 50% of the time) Then I'll fool around with the traditional open slide tunings to find the sweet spot for the guitar. The one's I use most are open G, open E, open D, E6, open C. If I turn to my lapsteel then C6 will be added to those. On acoustic I have just finished writing a song for the first time in DADGAD, which was interesting and harmonically refreshing for me. But standard tuning is the norm there with a few drop D songs thrown in. 
I have had guitars that I keep tuned a full step lower (DGCFAD) for the convenience of open strings to make a song bigger or twang in a certain way.
Actually I just redid a guitar track on a tune on our upcoming CD that was in standard tuning but I didn't like the part once we were mixing. I tuned down a full step then tuned the 6th and 1st strings to C. So I had a drop C tuning. I used that just for the chorus'. I found I had to modify the amp settings (which I had noted from the original session back in the summer). The guitar tuned that low and with the previous amp settings, needed to be cleaned up quite a bit. So it didn't mush out. 


Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Pete, interesting observations, thanks.

Low tunings have created a dilemma for me that is unique to electric guitar (I mostly use them on acoustics). The aforementioned New Standard tuning with the low C just doesn't fit with my guitar amps at higher volume...possibly because the smaller tube combos (YCV50, YCV20) don't cope so well. To this end, I'm looking for extension cabinets for the first time in a long time. Otherwise I use a Yorkville Bassmaster XM200 with a 15" speaker to handle the lows. Trouble is, it's not got that tube organic tone I'd like. All these kids (from my aging perspective) who down-tune get crapola tone for good reason.

Anyway, there may be all the more reason to get a good tube bass amp.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Fair enough, good point, and likely you're right. Either way it's a good reason to re-amp as I'm not willing to change my guitar amps, fearing I'll screw up my mojo. (Besides, I can still use a new bass amp.) 

So, I liked the new Traynor bass amps when I tried them...

Peace, Mooh.


----------

